# Gaming Pc configuration for rs 30000-32000



## parthpotdar58 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hello Friends 
I m new to this forum ! 
I am planning to buy pc components for My gaming pc 
Plz tell me a good configuration between my price range ! 

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Only Gaming . Wanna play games like metro 2033,battlefield 3 ,Gta 4 , max payne 3 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:30000 rs ... can extend it upto rs 32000

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:no

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Dont include the cost of operating system as i have windows 7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500 GB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:NO . no monitor needed . my monitor's resolution is 1400x900

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor and OS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: in 1 or 2 weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: No

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: I live in Mumbai , INDIA 

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: Thank You all !


----------



## Gamersam (Jun 11, 2012)

i5 2500 - 10200
any h67 mobo for 5000
ram g skill 4gb - 1500
corsair gs 600 - 4300
nzxt source 210 -2300
lg dvd drive - 950
hd 500gb wd green - 3900
saphire hd 7770 - 9500
total 33150
 you could get lower prices if you buy locally
good luck


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 11, 2012)

I5 2500 is priced at 11.75K

Go for ASUS DVD rom.


----------



## Utkarsh Sharma (Jun 11, 2012)

I think my configuration is better than u all.
1.Processor: Intel Core i3 2100: 6.5k
2.Motherboard: ASRock H61M HVGS: 2.8k
3.RAM: 4GB: 1.1
4.HDD: 500GB: 4k
5.GPU: Asus ENGTX560: 12k
6.PSU: FSP Saga II 500w: 2.2k
7.Cabinet: Cooler Master Elite 311: 1.9k
8.DVD writer: 0.9k
Total: 31.4k


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2012)

Utkarsh Sharma said:


> I think my configuration is better than u all.
> 1.Processor: Intel Core i3 2100: 6.5k
> 2.Motherboard: Intel DH67VR: 4.5k
> 3.RAM: 4GB: 1.1
> ...



Buddy, that is one of the best bad choice for the Motherboard. That one is having only 2 SATA ports. So one HDD and one ODD and you're update path is closed.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 11, 2012)

metro 2033 in 30k pc ? Hmm .. Sounds interesting !!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ It is very much possible. You don't need to set everything to their highest details for playing game. With Medium setting and DX 9 mode, MEtro 2033 is pretty much playable. If you use DX 10 then at lower to medium details you can get 30 FPS.

Also a request to you, from now on please try to refrain yourself from posting these kinda comment and it also these one liner posts can be termed as spamming.

Not everybody has a huge budget of 60K or 80K for building their gaming rig and comment like those can hurt them. So try to help here by suggesting a good config within OP's budget unless it is very low or not possible.


----------



## dibya_kol (Jun 11, 2012)

^^ respect ur though cilus. But truth sometimes bitter but sometimes it also helps people to be mentaly prepared.
Yes sometimes they may hurt with such comments but after buing a new pc, with a huge expection when he start games like metro and forced to play in low conf then he will hurt even more.
And i never said metro is nt possible in that pc but no one wants to play at lower settings unless he forced to do it. 
Point is how u take it. Yes, it sounds nice not to hurt people in here but hiding the real fact, never be a great idea.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 11, 2012)

Component	|Product	|Price (rs)	|Link
Processor	|Intel Pentium G620	|3260|	
Link

Motherboard	|Asus P8H61M LX	|3101|	
Link

Ram	|4GB Corsair XMS31600mhz CL9	|1404	|
Link

Graphics Card	|Msi HD 7750 OC Edition	|7392	|
Link

Hard Drive	|500GB WD Cavair Blue	|4082	|
Link

Optical Drive	|LG GH24NS71	|997	|
Link

PC Case	|Coolermaster Elite 310	|1770	|
Link

Power Supply Unit	|Gigabyte Superb 550	|2285	|
Link

Monitor	|Dell 19" D1920	|5096	|
Link

Mouse+Keyboard	|Logitech Combo MK200 usb	|686	|
Link

|	| Total	|30073


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2012)

SUmon, isn't it better to get HD 6770 over HD 7750. I know 7750 requires only the half of the power of HD 6770 but still HD 6770 is within the range and gaming performance wise it is ahead of HD 7750. The best thing is it is available at only 6.3K (The MSI model) in SMC.

dibya_kol, if you care so much then why didn't you explain all the performance thing in the 1st place? Just passing sarcastic words also won't help OP to understand or do? Other thing is why you think that OP does not have the idea that he can't play games in highest setting at a 30K rig and he'll have a huge expectation and then he will be broken hearten? Did you imagine all those things or he communicated it to you? I didn't find any thing in his posts here where he has mentioned that he wanna play all the games at the highest possible settings.

Also I used to have a 20" Display (1600X900) and a HD 5770 with a Phenom II 955. All the current games are pretty much playable on that config and Metro 2033 is pretty much playable. So intention of yours to help OP to understand is also not actually correct.

Please try to explain things a little with points rather than passing a one liner comments.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 12, 2012)

^its pretty much future proof and goes neck to neck...
[Solved] 7750 hd vs 6770 hd - Graphics-Cards - Graphic-Displays
AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

6770 is basically a re badged 5770...


----------



## Cilus (Jun 12, 2012)

But almost 1.3K costlier than HD 6770. That is the main point for suggesting HD 6770.


----------



## RON28 (Jun 12, 2012)

*CILUS* how much is the difference between 6770 and 7770 with respect to price and performance? 

and this one cost only 350 rupees extra GIGABYTE GV-R775OC-1GD Graphic Cards and its and OC edition


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 12, 2012)

HD7770 is not recommended till HD6850 is available. Both retail around 8.5 to 9.5k range. After HD 6770 best bang for buck GPU is HD6850.


----------



## hsr (Jun 12, 2012)

@*dibya_kol*, you see, truth can be told to anyone and here is yours:
You see that the OP is new to the forum and is not 'experienced' like you sir. You can answer queries, make arguments. But mocking someone is not acceptable behavior. Next time, be polite


----------

